# Rally Venues wanted



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Time to get the group Moving,
Do you know of a good venue for a rally if so can you send me some details.
What is the best time/dates to have a rally,when most members are back from their foreign travels 
We can cover Scotland, England and Wales

Thanks for now
Scottie


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry George, i don't know of any venues, but it would be fantastic to have some rallies up north! we always have to travel so far 

good luck

Lee


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True

Up north would be great

Although I’d probabaly not come 

I’m becoming a bit of a recluse 

But the northern meet was great when we got together 

So deffinately a northern meet 

Hey up, what’s not to like 

Sandra


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Some ideas ?

Hereford and / or Ross on wye rowing clubs

https://www.herefordrc.co.uk/page/camping_/

https://www.rossrowingclub.co.uk/camp-here/

Whitemead park forest of Dean

https://www.whitemead.co.uk/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Having organised Rallies in the North myself I could come up with some. Unfortunately, as long as I cannot join a MHF Rally by simply clicking on a thread and putting my name down, I won't bother with MHF Rallies.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Took me a while to work out but you need to log in using your old password, the one before the forced change of password


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Scottie. What about Croft near Darlington where we had the music meet a few years back. I Thought that was a great venue. Loads of space, hookup, Large function room, two bars, cheap as chips, use of the Kitchens, lovely setting (if the club is a bit Phoenix nights).


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Barry
I will contact them.


----------

